# Phylo, how many layers?



## dragnlaw (Jan 20, 2017)

Need a quick answer from anyone who is still up!!

Have to make some phylo cups tomorrow to hold a tsp of a spinach concoction for an appetizer.  Thought I could buy them pre-made but duh....  no!   So now I have to make them myself...   my question is... 

Pkg of frozen phylo that I have does not give layer recommendations nor temps and times...

How many layers/sheets would suffice?  2 certainly doesn't seem like enough...  3???  4???  surely not more?

Press into mini muffin tins and bake at ???  for ??? minutes?


----------



## blissful (Jan 21, 2017)

Since it is thin, and it does not 'rise'. Start making them, butter the bottom and sides of the tin. Cut small squares out of phylo dough big enough to fit side to side on bottom of muffin cup and up the sides. (6x6 inches perhaps, or 4x4 inches, get out your ruler), start layering --offsetting the corners of the squares, with butter between each layer (and on top and bottom). 3 layers may be perfect, 4 layers may be too many. You'll have to try a few and see what you like the best. (one layer might be too fragile to hold up) Bake the test ones, and see what you like best, browning the tips of the corners of the dough.  I hope that helps, that is what I'd do.

ETA: It may only take 5 minutes or 10 minutes to bake, watch for browning, try a 350 degree F oven.


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 21, 2017)

If you still need help. 

HOW TO MAKE PHYLLO CUPS - Athens Foods

Technique: Making Phyllo Cups | The Kitchn

Mini Phyllo Cups Filled with Shrimp Salad Recipe : Paula Deen : Food Network

The first 2 sprinkle with sugar, but just omit that.  Paula Deen's is for a savory.  Looks like they all use 5 layers.  

Oh, Google "how to make phyllo dough cups" if none of the above look good to you.


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 21, 2017)

Oh, since you are using mini muffin tins, 4 might be enough.  I think the 5 layers were for regular size.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 21, 2017)

Thanks heaps and heaps guys...  heading for the kitchen now...


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 22, 2017)

Well, it was certainly trial and error LOL. but they actually came out very well.  

1st.. think we 'buttered' the layers a bit too thickly - I didn't realize the brush I gave her to use soaked up so much. It was a new one which I hadn't used yet, my bad, should have given her the one I was used to. No harm done thou.

2nd..  we tried 3 - 4 - 5 layers.  I preferred 3, she preferred 5. We compromised on 4.

3rd..  we started off with a 350 oven then bumped it up to 375. That went too quickly so we went back to 350.  But truly have to keep an eye on them.. times varied with the thickness. 

Filled them with a chipotle creamed spinach yumminess, popped them in the carry pan and off we went to our supper.  (we should have doubled the chipotle called for )

and I forgot to take pictures... sigh


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 22, 2017)

Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 22, 2017)

dragnlaw said:


> No harm done thou.



Just out of curiosity - is there a reason why you spell "though" like the Biblical "thou"? I always hear it that way in my head when reading it


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 22, 2017)

Too funny GG, never thought of it in the biblical terms! 

Around here it is an acceptable abbreviation of 'though', but now that you've put the other pronunciation in my head...


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 22, 2017)

dragnlaw said:


> Too funny GG, never thought of it in the biblical terms!
> 
> Around here it is an acceptable abbreviation of 'though', but now that you've put the other pronunciation in my head...



 It never occurred to me that a one-syllable word needed to be abbreviated.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 22, 2017)

dragnlaw said:


> Too funny GG, never thought of it in the biblical terms!
> 
> 
> 
> Around here it is an acceptable abbreviation of 'though', but now that you've put the other pronunciation in my head...




I think "tho" would be a better abbreviation if you feel you need one.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 22, 2017)

Oh boy, now we are really getting into semantics! 

One syllable verbalized words don't need to be...  but in typing and writing a 6 letter scripted word could be. 

When we see "Tbsp or tsp" we verbalize the words tablespoon and teaspoon.. we don't say thhhbbbsp  tttssspp.   Although Victor Borge might have!

Andy you could very well be right but I didn't invent the abbreviation.  Like GG when she sees 'thou' she pronounces it biblically...  when I see "tho" my mind says 'ow' with a th ...  Which pretty much comes out to the biblical 'thou'.  And don't ask me why or how the random actions of my cranial synapses' seem to control the semantic bouncing around in there!


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 27, 2017)

Most phyllo pastry in UK is frozen so just a side-line - According to Delia Smith Phyllo pastry doesn't have fat in it so it's ok to re-freeze what you don't use. 

Don't shoot the messenger as I haven't tried this.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 27, 2017)

Mad Cook said:


> Most phyllo pastry in UK is frozen so just a side-line - *According to Delia Smith Phyllo pastry doesn't have fat in it* so it's ok to re-freeze what you don't use.
> 
> Don't shoot the messenger as I haven't tried this.



I thought phyllo dough has olive oil in it.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 27, 2017)

"thou" is acceptable abbreviation according to Merriam Webster dictionary, I think ("I think" not because I don't know, but because I can't remember the discussion on NPR about which dictionary is accepting that spelling) .


----------



## msmofet (Jan 27, 2017)

Mad Cook said:


> Most phyllo pastry in UK is frozen so just a side-line - According to Delia Smith Phyllo pastry doesn't have fat in it so it's ok to re-freeze what you don't use.
> 
> Don't shoot the messenger as I haven't tried this.


 
I use frozen Phyllo pastry. I always re-freeze what I don't use. When I make my spinach pies (*Ms. Mofet's Spinach Pies*) I use lots of butter between layers and freeze uncooked spinach pies to be baked later. Haven't had a problem.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 27, 2017)

CharlieD said:


> "thou" is acceptable abbreviation according to Merriam Webster dictionary, I think ("I think" not because I don't know, but because I can't remember the discussion on NPR about which dictionary is accepting that spelling) .



"thou" is an acceptable abbreviation for "though"? I'm not seeing it.

https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/though

https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/thou

https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/tho


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 27, 2017)

I've always refrozen as well, even several times.  Occasionally, it will start to tear easier but that's the only problem I've run into.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 27, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> I thought phyllo dough has olive oil in it.



Phyllo is made with flour and fat.  The fat can be oil or butter.

The phyllo we by is almost always frozen.  Have refrozen it with no noticeable issues.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 27, 2017)

Puff pastry is multi layered with the butter already between the sheets.

Phylo are very dry and super thin, single sheet.  These are made with an oil rather than a fat but then generally have butter or an oil spread between them to make them "flaky". 

To a certain extent they are interchangeable but obviously with differences.  Puff pastry "puffs".  Phylo doesn't 'puff' but does have multiple (and delightful) layers of crunch.  It really depends on the recipe and the end result you are looking for.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 27, 2017)

dragnlaw said:


> ...
> 
> Phylo are very dry and super thin, single sheet.  These are made with an oil rather than a fat...
> 
> ...




Oil is a fat. 

Phyllo with butter between the layers does puff up some but not as much as puff pastry.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 27, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> Oil is a fat.
> 
> Phyllo with butter between the layers does puff up some but not as much as puff pastry.



+1..


----------



## Addie (Jan 27, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> Oil is a fat.
> 
> Phyllo with butter between the layers does puff up some but not as much as puff pastry.



Puff Pastry is made with butter. The water steams in the butter causing the pastry dough to puff up higher that just phyllo dough which is usually made with oil. In Greece they use olive oil for the phyllo dough.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 28, 2017)

ok! I stand corrected.  I should have said a "non animal" source of fat.

Is that acceptable?


----------



## Mad Cook (Feb 2, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> I thought phyllo dough has olive oil in it.


Don't know. Have never thought to ask as, on the rare occasions I use it, I use the whole pack.


----------



## Addie (Feb 2, 2017)

Mad Cook said:


> Don't know. Have never thought to ask as, on the rare occasions I use it, I use the whole pack.



Well I went to their site, and they list Canola Oil. Then I went to my lonely empty freezer where I have an unopened package of the Phyllo dough sheets. That box lists several different oils. So I take that they mean it could contain any one of those oils. 

My sister at one time had a landlady that came from Greece. She taught my sister many Greek recipes. Although my sister was unable to master the making of Phyllo Dough, she did mention that Alexis (landlady) used Greek olive oil when making her dough. But I will give my sister credit for trying very hard to make a disaster. Her efforts had us both laughing for the rest of the day. It came out more like modeling clay. 

I reminded my sister that she wasn't Greek, but Native American. Stick to "corn." 

BTW. Athens Phyllo Dough has a book consisting of a total 28 Pages. I only printed out 27. The last page is just an advertisement for their products. The book is FREE! The best kind. They also have about two more that you can get through the mail. I believe they are free also. At least I didn't see anything that mentioned money. 

ATHENS® FILLO DOUGH - 14" X 18" SHEETS - Athens Foods

http://www.food.com/recipe/homemade-phyllo-pastry-71214


----------

